# Sternradtour 2010



## Lebendige-Weser (1. Februar 2010)

An alle Radler!

Unter dem Motto Bewegung für lebendige Flüsse koordiniert unser gemeinnütziger Verein Lebendige Weser e. V. eine Sternradtour entlang der Flüsse wie Diemel, Werre, Fulda, Werra, Leine etc. Start der Sternradtour ist der 17. Juli 2010. Die Tour endet zum Brückenfest in Beverungen / Lauenförde, das vom 23. Juli bis 25. Juli 2010 stattfindet. Weitere Informationen entnehmen Sie bitte folgenden *Link*:

http://www.lebendige-weser.de


----------

